# CleanDetail - Mk6 Golf with Dealer Swirls.....



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*CleanDetail - Mk6 Golf Enhancement to remove Dealer Swirls.....*









Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail Finished in Swissvax Crystal Rock.

Here we have a 2011 Vw Golf GTD. This detail was done for Vw Scun-thorpe on behalf of the customer after it seems there valeters just leathered it of while it was nice and gritty. So, if you don't like to see swirls on your brand new motor, i suggest you look away now! :lol:

Well, after arriving over 6 hours late, (yes i know) here is what she was like on arrival from the dealer.




























So, rinsed with Citrus Pre-wash, wheels cleaned with Bilberry and then snow foamed with PH Neutral foam from valet pro, while then using Swissvax Brush's to work in the foam in areas.




























Then, it was dried using Chemical Guys yellow drying towels before been clayed with Autoglym Clay bar and once again dried. Here are some snaps before the machining started.....






















































































































Upon inspection it was very clear even to see where the path of the leather had gone, with parts of the roof perfect and others prone to fly splatters with loads of swirls.

So, here are some 50/50's along the way. Some of which are only after 1 pass but you get the jist of exactly how mad it is as the photos just don't show the start.














































Then the plastics and Lights had a good once over here are some before.



















and afters.




























Once the paint & plastics had a nice 2 stage machine polish it was sealed with Poorboys EX-P sealant then a nice coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock was applied as requested from the client (not dealer).

Wheels were sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant, tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre gel and windows cleaned with swissvax Glass Cleaner.

Here are some cracking finished shots.









































































Thanks again for reading another detail by CleanDetail!

*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook*




​


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

looks fantastic.

what a mess for a new car though!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result on the GTD


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job. Which product have you used to remove swirls from the plastics and lights?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

JamesdaSilva said:


> Good job. Which product have you used to remove swirls from the plastics and lights?


Just the same as the paint, good old Scholl.

Nick


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish :buffer:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats how a new car should look. Awesome work, car is looking great.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

That’s an outrageous condition for a car to leave the dealer. I had a new (white) GTD in January and it was mercifully unmarked.

Superb result, stunning car - but I am biased!!.

Detritus.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

detritus said:


> That's an outrageous condition for a car to leave the dealer. I had a new (white) GTD in January and it was mercifully unmarked.
> 
> Superb result, stunning car - but I am biased!!.
> 
> Detritus.


From what i have been told, it was perfect before it went for a service, then got a nice free service wash! :lol:

Nick


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Last shots show how it should have been. Great clarity, top job as usual Nick.
Can't believe dealer treatment sometimes.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Amazing job, but JESUS CHRIST!!!! That is disgraceful, was the cost covered by the dealer or the customer, I wouldn't accept the car if it was in that condition, they'd soon take money off if you traded in a car with paint/lights in that condition!!!


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Nick_CD said:


> From what i have been told, it was perfect before it went for a service, then got a nice free service wash! :lol:
> 
> Nick


Mental note for when mine goes for its first service. Make a sign to put on the dash "wash it, even dream about washing it and I'll take a power sander to your nuts".

Detritus.


----------



## Knighty1884 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good work, nice finish


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great finish, car looks top :thumb:.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Nick!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Great transformation. The condition before was so so poor.
Can I ask, did the dealer cover the detail?


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Nick_CD said:


> From what i have been told, it was perfect before it went for a service, then got a nice free service wash! :lol:
> 
> Nick


I think for most dealers the service crew that do the washes are totally separate or a totally different team that does the new/used car valet's.

Great job in turning that around though, it looked awful with those swirls


----------



## will89c (Aug 19, 2011)

some of these valeters at car dealerships are useless, however alot of cars come on the back of a transporter in that condition


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great Job. What polish combo did you use?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Great result


----------

